# Fess up



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

sooooo nobody has displayed any fancy tools the ole Lady bought em for christmas


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> sooooo nobody has displayed any fancy tools the ole Lady bought em for christmas


I got the tapers must have Xmas package. New porter-cable job radio and a sweet Kuerig one cup coffeee maker. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

no pic :no:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I can get some pics. I should be able to do pics my phone camera sucks but i have access to an iphone. I will get some stuff tommorow:thumbup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

t







est


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> no pic :no:


 yo heres my new radio


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice finish work Boco! It's not often I see hand finished angles on here .
I so wish I could talk these idiots down here into strapping just at least the vaults and cathedrals with metal channel .


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gggg


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

moore said:


> Nice finish work Boco! It's not often I see hand finished angles on here .
> I so wish I could talk these idiots down here into strapping just at least the vaults and cathedrals with metal channel .


Thanks, Sorry bout the crappy pics but i did get a few before bugging out to watch football. These vaults they let float (keep strapping away) about 3'"s away from peak. The rocks does move a bit but doesnt expand or contract as much. I will get a pic of the channel with rubber clips we use. Also the rock is 5/8s and 54" on walls and ceilings. Really makes for a nice flat ceiling and helps with the truss lift and varying temps.


----------

